# Cross Country/Marathon Tourpartner/in gesucht im Raum Karlsruhe/Ettlingen



## philka1984 (28. März 2012)

Nach längerem Durchstöbern des Lokalforums, habe ich mich nun doch entschieden ein neues Thema zu eröffnen um vllt. den ein oder anderen "passenden" Mitfahrer bzw. die passende Mitfahrerin zu finden. 
Da die Mehrheit hier anscheinend zu den Bergab-Liebhabern zählt, möchte ich gleich betonen, dass es mir nicht darum geht ein-und denselben "Berg" 5 mal hochzustrampeln um dann  80 Sekunden Trailabfahrt zu genießen und am Ende 17km auf der Uhr stehen zu haben. Vielmehr geht es mir um Touren der flotteren Gangart > 35Km ; > 800 Hm ohne größere Pausen.
Singletrails fahre ich natürlich auch sehr gerne, aber nur so wie sie kommen, d.h. wie sie im Streckenverlauf zu finden sind. Eine typische Runde wäre zum Beispiel Ettlingen-Schöllbronn-Völkersbach-Freiolsheim-Mahlberg/Bernstein und zurück mit variierender Streckenführung.Je nach vorhandener Zeit mal etwas mehr oder etwas weniger-ich bin da flexibel. Am Wochenende gerne auch größere Touren. Ich fahre zur Zeit 4-5 mal die Woche und würde mich über Gleichgesinnte freuen. 
Hoffentlich habe ich niemandem Angst gemacht  
Bin gespannt.


----------



## karsten71 (30. März 2012)

Hi, klingt so als könnten wir bikemäßig ganz gut zusammenpassen. Ich liege zwar gerade mit Grippe flach aber wie wärs mit einer Tour über Ostern. Da sollte ich dann auch wieder soweit fit sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philka1984 (30. März 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Hi, klingt so als könnten wir bikemäßig ganz gut zusammenpassen. Ich liege zwar gerade mit Grippe flach aber wie wärs mit einer Tour über Ostern. Da sollte ich dann auch wieder soweit fit sein.



Hi Karsten, 
klingt doch gut, ich bin ab morgen in Schweden für ne Woche- also am Samstagabend den 7. April wieder zurück. Vielleicht, wenn es zeitlich hinhaut schon am Sonntag den 8. April, ansonsten können wir uns ja nochmal kurzschließen hier übers Forum.


----------



## karsten71 (30. März 2012)

Passt


----------



## LittleBoomer (30. März 2012)

Hi Karsten, witzig, an Dich hatte ich dabei gedacht.....

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (30. März 2012)

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr daran geglaubt, dass es hier im Lokalforum noch CCler gibt. Wenns passt, bin ich gerne mal dabei.
Grüße specialist


----------



## karsten71 (30. März 2012)

Von mir aus gern.


----------



## frenchy (31. März 2012)

Doch, es gibt immer noch mtbler die cc, marathon oder Enduro fahren ... 

um cc zu fahren hier eine gute Adresse:

http://www.biketreff.org/


----------



## LittleBoomer (2. April 2012)

ich fahre auch noch schön meine Touren. Und nehme gerne Trails mit, die auf meinen Touren liegen. Nur irgendwie klappt es kaum, sich zu verabreden bzw. verkompliziert immer einiges.....
Infofern fahre ich meißt alleine meine 4-6 Stundentouren am Wochenende. Oder aber mit Frau. Und unter der Woche düse ich im Großraum Wattkopf rum, da er vor der Haustür liegt und ich nur 1-2 Std. Zeit habe.
Zudem bin ich zu langsam für Karsten & Co.


----------



## karsten71 (2. April 2012)

Das mit dem "zu langsam" kann ich aber nur sehr bedingt bestätigen ;-) Außerdem muss nicht jede Tour im höchsten Tempo stattfinden.


----------



## philka1984 (8. April 2012)

Hi,
 leider hat mich jetzt auch ne fette Erkältung erwischt, d.h., dass ne gemeinsame Tour erstmal noch nicht in Frage kommt ...
wird aber nachgeholt würd ich sagen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (8. April 2012)

Da ich auch noch mit den Auswirkungen meiner Grippe kämpfe, kommt mir das ganz gelegen


----------



## philka1984 (8. April 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Da ich auch noch mit den Auswirkungen meiner Grippe kämpfe, kommt mir das ganz gelegen



war eben ne kleine Runde drehen, aber bin mir nicht sicher ob das ne gute Idee war .... Naja wird schon werden ! gute Besserung


----------



## karsten71 (8. April 2012)

Ebenso... - ...kleine Runde und gute Besserung ;-)


----------



## XtCRacer (18. April 2012)

Hi,

cool das es noch "normale" Biker gibt .
Wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder eine Runde? Da hätte ich auch interesse.
Fährt jemand die Maibike in KA mit?

Gruß XtCRacer


----------



## karsten71 (18. April 2012)

Wie siehts bei Euch Sonntag aus?


----------



## philka1984 (18. April 2012)

Wenn du auf ne Vollgasrunde verzichten kannst , wär ich dabei , da ich nach meiner Erkältung jetzt auch noch die fette Magen Darm Grippe hatte. Bin also bis auf zwei kleinere Runden über 2 Wochen nichtmehr richtig gefahren.  Werd morgen oder am Freitag mal schauen was noch geht  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (18. April 2012)

Ich hab gar nichts gegen gemütlich ;-)


----------



## philka1984 (18. April 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ich hab gar nichts gegen gemütlich ;-)


dann lass uns mal auf gutes Wetter hoffen... da machts mehr Spaß ;-)


----------



## karsten71 (19. April 2012)

Sag mal ne Uhrzeit - ich bin zienmlich flexibel. Lt. Wetterbericht siehts im Moment mittags besser aus als morgens aber das kann sich ja noch ändern...


----------



## philka1984 (19. April 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Sag mal ne Uhrzeit - ich bin zienmlich flexibel. Lt. Wetterbericht siehts im Moment mittags besser aus als morgens aber das kann sich ja noch ändern...


also mir wär eigentlich morgens lieber... vllt so um halb 10- 10 ?


----------



## karsten71 (19. April 2012)

10 Uhr Parkplatz bei der Autobahneinfahrt Karlsbad?


----------



## philka1984 (21. April 2012)

karsten71 schrieb:


> 10 Uhr Parkplatz bei der Autobahneinfahrt Karlsbad?


ja alles klar !


----------



## specialist (25. April 2012)

Und? Unterwegs gewesen, wie war es? Hat doch ordentlich geschifft.
Grüße specialist


----------



## karsten71 (25. April 2012)

Ja, so ne Zwischendusche hat uns erwischt... ;-)


----------



## specialist (2. Mai 2012)

Am gestrigen Tag, bin ich trotz 1.Mai zu einer Solotour gen Grünhütte aufgebrochen. Wer jetzt denkt der spinnt, dem soll gesagt sein: Ich hatte mein Vesper dabei und beim alkfreien Hefe gibts den Trick am Küchenfenster der Grünhütte. Da ich auf eher unbekannten Wegen fuhr, waren nur die letzten Kilometer von viel Wanderer gesäumt. Auf der Grünhütte allerdings waren gefühlte 2500 Menschen Wie gesagt, der Küchenhilfe schöne Augen gemacht, Hefe rein und wieder zurück, den Carl-Postweiler Weg nach Dobel und Heim. War eine schöne Tour bei optimalem Biker-Wetter. Ich hoffe es klappt mal hier mit uns.
Viele Grüße
specialist


----------



## specialist (27. Mai 2012)

Tja, der Fred ist ja schon bedrohlich abgerutscht, die ccler Dichte ist halt wirklich dünn. Ich habe die nächsten Tage Urlaub, also wenn mal einer Lust hat, ich bin dabei.
Grüße specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## overkill_KA (27. Mai 2012)

specialist schrieb:


> Tja, der Fred ist ja schon bedrohlich abgerutscht, die ccler Dichte ist halt wirklich dünn. Ich habe die nächsten Tage Urlaub, also wenn mal einer Lust hat, ich bin dabei.
> Grüße specialist




CCler Dichte auf dem Wattkopf ist realtiv hoch mMn.
Die wenigstens sind hier im Forum aktiv/angemeldet.


----------



## specialist (27. Mai 2012)

overkill_KA schrieb:


> CCler Dichte auf dem Wattkopf ist realtiv hoch mMn.
> Die wenigstens sind hier im Forum aktiv/angemeldet.


Das ist doch mal eine Infoaber sicher hast du recht.
 Als ich das letzte Mal den WK überquert habe, sah ich sehr viel Biker. CCler und welche mit teilweise völlig übertriebenen Federwegen. 
Aktiv hier im Forum sind sicherlich die Wenigsten.
Grüße specialist


----------



## LittleBoomer (27. Mai 2012)

specialist schrieb:


> Am gestrigen Tag, bin ich trotz 1.Mai zu einer Solotour gen Grünhütte aufgebrochen. Wer jetzt denkt der spinnt, dem soll gesagt sein: Ich hatte mein Vesper dabei und beim alkfreien Hefe gibts den Trick am Küchenfenster der Grünhütte. Da ich auf eher unbekannten Wegen fuhr, waren nur die letzten Kilometer von viel Wanderer gesäumt. Auf der Grünhütte allerdings waren gefühlte 2500 Menschen Wie gesagt, der Küchenhilfe schöne Augen gemacht, Hefe rein und wieder zurück, den Carl-Postweiler Weg nach Dobel und Heim. War eine schöne Tour bei optimalem Biker-Wetter. Ich hoffe es klappt mal hier mit uns.
> Viele Grüße
> specialist


Den Fehler habe ich heute gemacht. Zwischen Sommerberg und Grünhütte ging nur Schrittverkehr. Die restlichen 90km waren suppi.
Melde Dich doch mal bei mir (frühzeitg !!), wenn Du fahren willst.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (29. Mai 2012)

Wie siehts morgen aus bei euch allen hier?


----------



## karsten71 (30. Mai 2012)

Bin die nächsten Tage leider nicht im Land - sonst gerne


----------



## specialist (5. Juni 2012)

Bin letzte Woche nur mit dem RR unterwegs gewesen. Heute scheint wohl ein regenfreier Tag zu sein...sollte jemand Lust haben zu einer kleinen MTB Runde haben, so melde er sich-ich bin zeitlich sehr flexibel.
Grüße specialist


----------



## specialist (15. Juni 2012)

Schönen Guten Morgen!
Hier ist ja nicht wirklich viel los. Ich dachte, dass die CC Fraktion hier dieses Jahr zum Angriff über geht...
Ich muß morgen leider erstmal arbeiten, will aber so ca. ab 16.00 Uhr ein bisschen biken. Vielleicht hat ja jemand von euch Lust. 
Grüße specialist


----------



## karsten71 (15. Juni 2012)

Bei mir ist es umgekehrt - ich bin übers WE jeweils nachmittags verplant, würde aber gerne beide Tage morgens so eine 3-4 h Runde fahren...


----------



## karsten71 (12. Juli 2012)

Hat am Sonntag jemand Lust auf eine Runde? Wann, wo und wie lange bin ich ausnahmsweise völlig flexibel ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PAG66 (24. Juli 2012)

Hi, 
seid Ihr noch am Fahren? Bin ab Freitag für 2 Wochen im Urlaub, würde mich aber danach gerne beteiligen.
Ab 11.8.12 wieder auf dem Sattel.

Grüße
Peer


----------



## Benni24 (30. September 2012)

Hi,

bin auch auf der Suche nach paar CC / Marathon / aber vorallemTouren Fahrern. Komme aus Neureut (nördl. v. KA). Würde mich technisch gesehen eher als Anfänger bezeichnen, Konditionell aber als Fortgeschritten .

Fahre meine KM meistens auf Feldwegen runter, würde das aber gerne ändern. Fahre ein Hardtail. Falls jemand Interesse hat meldet euch.

Gruß


----------



## philka1984 (30. September 2012)

Hi Benni, eventuell am Mittwoch wenn du Lust hast ?! ...


----------



## PAG66 (2. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ihr Zwei,

würde mich freuen, mal nicht alleine durch den Wald zu hecheln. Normalerweise fahre ich regelmäßig am Samstag eine Tour zwischen 20 und 40 km, je nach Laune und Wetter. Am nächsten Samstag 6.10. ist in Ettlingen das Energie Race. Wahrscheinlich werde ich deshalb keine Tour fahren.

Wie wäre es am Samstag, den 13.10. so gegen 14:00 Uhr? Als Treffpunkt wäre der Freibadparkplatz in Ettlingen nicht schlecht. Ich komme von Spessart runter.

Sagt mal Bescheid. Gerne auch per Telefon: 017611669933

Grüße
Peer


----------



## Andy29 (2. Oktober 2012)

So wie siehts aus? 

Machen wir Morgen eine Tour? Mein Muskelkater im Schulter / Nackenbereich ist abgeklungen 

Karlsruhe oder doch wieder Pfalz?

Freiwillige vor!


----------



## karsten71 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich wär morgen auch mit am Start wenn sich ein Grüppchen findet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philka1984 (2. Oktober 2012)

Karsten hast ne Idee ? ... Treffpunkt Ettlingen Freibadparkplatz ?


----------



## karsten71 (2. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei. Wann?


----------



## karsten71 (2. Oktober 2012)

Wir haben mal 14.00 Uhr Ettlingen Freibad ausgemacht - Richtung Mahlberg-Bernstein. Wer Lust hat soll einfach hinkommen und mitradeln. Wer cool, wenn sich ein kleines Grüppchen findet.


----------



## radnarr (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin morgen in ähnliche Richtung unterwegs, will aber schon zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr los. Falls nicht, tauche ich spontan bei euch auf  Ansonsten schonmal viel Spaß!


----------



## Andy29 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme dann auch.


----------



## Rynn94 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich bin später wahrscheinlich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## karsten71 (3. Oktober 2012)

Cool, dann kommt ja doch ein kleines Grüppchen zusammen.


----------



## Benni24 (6. Oktober 2012)

Hi, sorry mir kam was dazwischen. 

Habt ihr nochmal was geplant?


Grüße


----------



## Rynn94 (6. Oktober 2012)

Morgen jemand unterwegs?


----------



## philka1984 (7. Oktober 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Morgen jemand unterwegs?



Hey wenn ich mir das Wetter anschaue eher nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MetalWolf (8. Oktober 2012)

Hey,

fahre mit Hauser73 regelmässig ab Durlach. Normalerweise jeden Mittwoch (Feierabendrunde startet ca 1830) und an den Wochenenden bzw. anderen Werktagen spontan.

In na kleinen Gruppe fährt sichs eh angenehmer, daher funkt einfach gern mal durch.


----------



## philka1984 (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich hab noch was auf meiner To-do Liste für 2012 stehen. Falls sich jemand bescheuertes findet, man kann das sicher auch zu zweit oder in der Gruppe machen ... Ich möchte von Ettlingen auf die Hornisgrinde fahren. Durchs Albtal über Teufelsmühle,Murgtal vorbei an der Badener Höhe und wieder zurück. Hab weder GPS noch Karte, bin bisher nur 1 mal vom Dobel aus zur Badener Höhe gekurbelt und werd mir den Weg einfach suchen-ist ja alles ausgeschildert. Die Distanz lässt sich nur schätzen, 120-140 km und 2500+ Höhenmeter kommen aber definitiv zusammen. Wer sich das zutraut (ich fahr so eine Distanz selbst nur alle 5 Jahre  ) darf sich gerne melden ...


----------



## Rynn94 (11. Oktober 2012)

Auf die Hornisgrinde wollte ich auch noch dieses Jahr,aber eig mit dem Rennrad
Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## philka1984 (11. Oktober 2012)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Auf die Hornisgrinde wollte ich auch noch dieses Jahr,aber eig mit dem Rennrad
> Wenn ich dir nicht zu langsam bin, würde ich mitkommen.




ja gern, das Tempo werd ich der Strecke auch anpassen müssen  ... schauen wir mal was das Wetter an den nächsten beiden Wochenenden macht


----------



## Andy29 (14. November 2012)

Wie sieht es am Wochenende aus? Machen wir nochmal ne Tour?

Das Wetter soll ja eigentlich ganz gut werden.

Gruß Andy


----------



## Benni24 (17. November 2012)

Habt Ihr was geplant?

Gruß


----------



## Benni24 (17. November 2012)

@philka1984

Steht das Angebot noch?


----------



## philka1984 (18. November 2012)

Hey Leute ,Wetter is super, hab aber leider keine Zeit... gegen Ende der Woche bzw nächstes WE siehts aber bei mir schon wieder anders aus, da können wir gern was starten... Lg Phil


----------



## specialist (23. Februar 2013)

Schönen Guten Abend,

ich hoffe mal allen geht es gut, ihr seid gesund und gut über den Winter gekommen. Nachdem der Fred nun wieder reaktiviert ist, was macht ihr? Wie gestaltet sich eure Motivation? Wie läuft das Training?

Also auch an alle die mitlesen: Das hier ist der einzige CC-Fred im Lokalforum und es wird um rege Beteiligung gebeten.

Schönes WE
specialist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phini (23. Februar 2013)

Ich will auch mal mitfahren! 
Brauch aber noch bisl Zeit für die erste Vorbereitung. Noch läuft bei  mir nix - bisher stinkfaul diese Saison. Und das Problem: Ich komm aus Achern. Ist also n gutes Stück
Vielleicht fahrt ihr ja mal Richtung Bühl oder so oder gar Richtung Hornisgrinde - bin sofort dabei!


----------



## LittleBoomer (24. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

nun ich bin riesig motiviert. Habe einiges vor dieses Jahr:
- Cubetreffen
- Pfälzer Waldpfad in 2 Tagen
- Tour an Bodensee über den Schwarzwald in 3 Tagen
- Oberurseler Bikemarathon
- Im Mai würde mich auch das Event im Renchtal interessieren

Problem: 
MTB-km-Stand 2013: 0
Joggen-km-Stand 2013: 0

Insofern hinke ich also übelst hinter her. Ich hoffe es geht jetzt mit dem Wetter etwas bergauf, dann gehts auch endlich wieder öfter raus.

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (24. Februar 2013)

Also ich bin gut dabei, möchte aber nicht mit Zahlen prahlen. Das Event im Renchtal habe ich mir auch schon vorgemerkt, klingt gut! Da könnte man sich ja hier im Fred bisschen zusammentun.
Grüße specialist


----------



## karsten71 (24. Februar 2013)

Event im Renchtal? Was gibt es da?


----------



## specialist (24. Februar 2013)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Event im Renchtal? Was gibt es da?


Hallo, hört sich ganz gut an: Renchtalbike


----------



## karsten71 (24. Februar 2013)

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (25. Februar 2013)

@LittleBoomer


> - Pfälzer Waldpfad in 2 Tagen



Das klingt ziemlich knackig (142km, 4500hm).

Ich will das mit Frau Ende März fahren, jedoch gemütlich in 4 Tagen, und eingebauter Rodalben-Strecke.


----------



## LittleBoomer (25. Februar 2013)

ich befürchte auch, dass ich mir hier zuviel vorgenommen habe. Ich habe die Strecke aus logistischen Gründen auch schon um ca. 25km gekürzt.

Dennoch wird hart. Mal schauen wie ich drauf bin. Hatte eigentlich Ende April angedacht. Meldest Du Dich mal bei mir, wenn Ihr es hinter Euch habt ?

Danke und Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## specialist (4. März 2013)

Wie sieht's aus Männer, morgen 16.00, zwei Stunden Bergfahrrad?


----------



## karsten71 (4. März 2013)

Der Plan ist eher morgen 11.00 fünf Stunden Rennfahrrad ;-)


----------



## specialist (4. März 2013)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Der Plan ist eher morgen 11.00 fünf Stunden Rennfahrrad ;-)


11.00 ist mir zu früh, könnte ab 15.00 Uhr...schade, mit dem Renner wäre ich natürlich auch dabei.
Wie ist es möglich, dass du so früh verfügbar bist?


----------



## karsten71 (4. März 2013)

Ich hab jetzt tatsächlich einen Monat frei und fang April einen neuen Job an


----------



## specialist (4. März 2013)

Mittwochmorgen hab ich Zeit bis 13.30, Bock auf eine Runde..RR oder MTB, mir egal.
Ab Mitte März hab ich Urlaub


----------



## karsten71 (4. März 2013)

Mittwoch morgen bin ich leider als Arzttaxi für meine Mutter gebucht aber ab Mitte März gerne täglich ;-)


----------



## specialist (4. März 2013)

Die ein oder andere Trainingseinheit wird in meinem Urlaub schon drin sein, vielleicht dann über kürzere Wege kommunizieren, z.B Handynummern austauschen über PM und zum verabreden dann SMS oder WhatsApp.

Schönen Abend 
specialist


----------



## LittleBoomer (4. März 2013)

tagsüber bin ich am arbeiten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten71 (4. März 2013)

specialist schrieb:


> Die ein oder andere Trainingseinheit wird in meinem Urlaub schon drin sein, vielleicht dann über kürzere Wege kommunizieren, z.B Handynummern austauschen über PM und zum verabreden dann SMS oder WhatsApp.
> 
> Schönen Abend
> specialist



Gerne


----------



## LittleBoomer (20. März 2013)

Lust auf eine seeehr gemütliche Runde am Samstag Nachmittag ??

Ich fahre um 12:00 Uhr am Wattkopf los nach BH, von dort hoch aufs Käppele dann den ersten Trail Richtung Dreizielstein und von dort dann den schönen flowigen Trail runter nach Hörden. Weiter eher doof nach Rotenfels und dann den Waldsaumweg wieder nach Hause.
Letztes Jahr waren das 62km. Ich weiß nicht ob die Strecke wegen des vielen Regens zwischenzeitlich gewachsen ist oder wegen der Kälte geschrumpft. Wie gesagt, Tempo sehr sehr sehr gemütlich.....

Meldet Euch einfach hier, oder per PM oder wer meine Nummer/Email kennt...

Ich freue mich

Grüße

LittleBoomer


----------



## LittleBoomer (23. März 2013)

Da sich niemand gemeldet hat,habe ich umdisponiert und in dann mal weg....

Grüße und schönes WoEnde


----------



## specialist (5. August 2013)

Leute was geht?!
Schade, das der Thread in grausige tiefen abgerutscht ist...aber er lebt noch. 
Freunde schneller Runden, Männer mit guten Beinen wo seid ihr?

Wer Lust verspürt heute zu biken der melde sich hier!

Grüße specialist


----------



## benhimself (6. August 2013)

Donnerwetter, ich hab hier schon ein paar Mal im Lokalforum vorbeigeschaut, diesen Fred aber noch nie gesehen...
Ich hab den ersten Post gelesen und mich wohl gefühlt: das ist exakt die Runde, die ich vorgestern gefahren bin 

Ich wär gern mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour dabei, bin aber meist Sonntags unterwegs aufgrund von Schichtplänen.


----------



## karsten71 (6. August 2013)

Ich würde morgen Abend so ab 17:30 und am Samstag ne Runde drehen. Samstag aber nur ne kleine (vielleicht 2h) und nicht zu schnelle. Falls jemand mitkommen möchte, einfach mal melden.


----------



## specialist (7. August 2013)

benhimself schrieb:


> Ich wär gern mal bei einer gemeinsamen Tour dabei, bin aber meist Sonntags unterwegs aufgrund von Schichtplänen.



Bin auch an Schichtpläne gebunden, was bei mir den Nebeneffekt hat, dass ich unter der Woche auch mal frei habe oder erst Mittag arbeiten muß. Allerdings auch am Wochenende und an meinen freien WE hab ich meistens meine Kids. 
Im Moment ist mein Zeitfenster wieder eng. Ich klink mich einfach ein sollte ich bei einem Termin Zeit haben und poste wenn ich selber fahre, vielleicht hat ja  dann von euch jemand Zeit.

Grüße
specialist


----------



## benhimself (8. August 2013)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen Abend so ab 17:30 und am Samstag ne Runde drehen. Samstag aber nur ne kleine (vielleicht 2h) und nicht zu schnelle.



Am Samstag wann etwa? Ich muss erst ab dem Mittag arbeiten.


----------



## karsten71 (9. August 2013)

Bin flexibel. Von mir aus morgens schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benhimself (9. August 2013)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Bin flexibel. Von mir aus morgens schon.


Sehr cool, je nachdem von wo du starten wolltest wär ich ab 7:30 Uhr bis spätestens um 10:00 Uhr abfahrbereit. Gegen 12 müsste ich halt wieder daheim sein, damit's noch zum Frischmachen und bissl was Essen vorm Geschäft reicht.


----------



## karsten71 (9. August 2013)

9:30? Wo kommst du her?


----------



## benhimself (9. August 2013)

9:30 Uhr ist perfekt, ich komm aus Karlsruhe. Treffen dann wo?


----------



## karsten71 (9. August 2013)

Hedwigsquelle? Ich komm übern Berg...


----------



## benhimself (9. August 2013)

karsten71 schrieb:


> Hedwigsquelle? Ich komm übern Berg...


Awesome. Ich freu mich auf morgen


----------



## specialist (18. August 2013)

Morgen so ab 17.00Uhr, wer hat Lust auf eine Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benhimself (19. August 2013)

Lust ja, aber ich werd bis September  Mittelschicht arbeiten, die dümmste Variante: Morgens zu früh um noch biken zu gehen, und abends zu spät fertig um noch mehr als max. ein Stündchen zu fahren und dennoch eine sinnvolle Abendessens-Zeit zu schaffen :/

Sorry.


----------



## shisuna (23. August 2013)

Salüt! Gibt es hier auch Frauen und/oder langsame Männer die mich für schöne, einfache bis mittelschwere Touren (bis zu 4h) mitnehmen? 
Kenn leider nur die RR Strecken um KA, MTB Erfahrung wenig vorhanden. 
LG & ich freue mich auf PM


----------



## specialist (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich sags frei raus: Würde morgen gerne so gegen 16.00 Uhr 2h in der Gegend rumballern, wenn jemand Lust verspürt sich bisschen auszupowern, ist er hier richtig. 16-18Uhr Umkreis von Remchingen, Pfinztal..hoch zügig, runter schnell
Grüße Oliver


----------



## karsten71 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich schaff es wohl leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro. Wenn doch melde ich mich nochmal.


----------



## specialist (22. Oktober 2013)

Halbe Stunde später ist natürlich auch okay...


----------



## karsten71 (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin dabei - 16:15 Kulturhalle?


----------



## specialist (22. Oktober 2013)

Gebongt!


----------



## specialist (2. April 2014)

Was läuft eigentlich hier, alle gesund? Anfang April ist die Zeit mal anzutesten wie die Formkurve verläuft. Also lasst mal hören...

Grüße specialist


----------



## karsten71 (2. April 2014)

Zumindest sind die Beine mal wieder aufgeweckt ;-)


----------



## Don Stefano (2. April 2014)

specialist schrieb:


> Was läuft eigentlich hier, alle gesund? Anfang April ist die Zeit mal anzutesten wie die Formkurve verläuft.


Bin grad wegen der Gesundheit mehrheitlich auf Forstwegen unterwegs, neues Hardtail steckt schon in den Startlöchern. Im Moment macht der Stumpi aber auch ganz schön Laune.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## specialist (2. April 2014)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> ..Im Moment macht der Stumpi aber auch ganz schön Laune...


...ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen


----------



## specialist (2. Juni 2014)

Tja, der Fred ist wohl tot. Sollte doch Lust an einer Feierabendrunde bestehen, mal melden.
Ansonsten mal Grüße an alle die den Fred noch abboniert haben!
Specialist


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Juni 2014)

@specialist
Ich muss ganz von vorne anfangen, über 2 Jahre Reha und Physio, jetzt geht es langsam wieder mit Aufbautraining los. Man ist halt im knackigen Alter angekommen...


----------



## karsten71 (3. Juni 2014)

Falls jemand Lust hat sich anzuschließen  - ich werde heute so gegen fünf auf eine Runde von Kleinsteinbach Richtung, Wattkopf, Albtal starten. Können uns auch gerne irgendwo unterwegs treffen. So zwei bis drei Stunden ziemlich zügig. Route und eingebaute Trails absolut flexibel.


----------



## specialist (3. Juni 2014)

Schade, zu spät gesehen...nächste Chance am Donnerstag da hätte ich Zeit, gerne auch zügig. 
Grüße Specialist

Gesendet von meinem GT-P5200 mit Tapatalk


----------



## karsten71 (3. Juni 2014)

Bin ab Donnerstag Abend übers Wochenende weg. Nächste Chance dann nächsten Dienstag ;-)


----------



## Stefan110 (16. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich eben für die aldegott-biker Spendentour am 28.06.14 angemeldet, vielleicht hat ja 
noch jemand Interesse. Klingt auf jeden Fall vielversprechend und ist auch noch für einen guten Zweck,
was will man mehr?

http://aldegott-biker.de/app/download/5795667880/Alde-Gott-Flyer.pdf


----------



## Andy29 (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

wer auch immer diesen Tread noch verfolgt.

Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Sonntag den 06.07.2014 aus.


----------



## Stefan110 (4. Juli 2014)

Hast du einen Plan? Interesse besteht auf jeden Fall!

Gruß!


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy29 (4. Juli 2014)

Ich wollte vielleicht Bad Herrenalb, Teufelsmühle, Hohloh, Forbach dann mir der Bahn oder irgendwie vorher zurück.


----------



## Stefan110 (5. Juli 2014)

Wann und wo willst du starten?
Weißt du wieviele km und hm die Tour hat?



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy29 (5. Juli 2014)

Km und Hm keine Ahnung wir fahren bis einer nicht mehr kann. Komme aus der Weststadt Sophienstraße 

Was hälst Du von 09:00 Uhr starten? Dann haben wir noch was vom Nachmittag


----------



## Stefan110 (5. Juli 2014)

Klingt gut. Ich wohne in der Hirschstraße, Höhe ZKM. Schlag mal einen Treffpunkt vor.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andy29 (5. Juli 2014)

Dann Hirsch- Ecke Suedendstraße 

Um 09:00 

Ich komme mit einem roten Bike ;-)
Gruß Andy


----------



## Stefan110 (5. Juli 2014)

Alles klar, bis morgen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy29 (19. Juli 2014)

Will jemand morgen etwas fahren? Gebe mich auch mit 2-3 Stunden zu Frieden


----------



## Stefan110 (10. September 2014)

Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stefan110 (10. September 2014)

Vielleicht hat jemand Interesse. Da die MTB-Strecken sehr nach waldautobahn  klingen, werde ich wahrscheinlich die 120 km Strecke mit dem Rennrad in Angriff nehmen.


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

